

Newsweek journalist (Nakamoto/Bitcoin) private info leaked in pastebin - juandazapata
http://pastebin.com/jK84UxYX

======
lcasela
This isn't right either. Doxxing Nakamoto was wrong but also is doxxing this
journalist.

------
juandazapata
I found it in this thread
[https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=504463.msg5560970#ms...](https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=504463.msg5560970#msg5560970)

------
k-mcgrady
So after the outrage on HN yesterday at Nakamoto's personal info being
published it'll be interesting to see if this is flagged off the front page
multiple times.

